# Need help, looking for Camera for Xmas present



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My wife wants a new camera. Were not professional photographers. But we want a nice Camera that takes nice pics and videos. My wife wants one that takes a fast pic, like as soon as you hit the button. Would like to have a good zoom. My price range would be up to $400. What do you guys recommend. Thanks


----------



## Tuna Loco (Jun 17, 2010)

*Tough camera*

I posted this in an earlier post. As far as being fast, get the fastest memory.
I kept breaking all my cameras while fishing in a few trips. I started looking for a really tough camera. I found the Olympus 1030 SW 10.1 MP and loved it. It is one tough camera. I just upgraded a to the Olympus Stylus Tough 8010 14MP Digital Camera with 5x Wide Angle Zoom HD Video 720p Waterproof Shockproof Freezeproof Crushproof. Tap Control is good for fishing and Beauty Mode is good for taking pics of your fishing buddies. All for $300.
Check it out on Amazon.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty hard to get ALL that you want for your budget. You can get plenty of zoom and nice shots with most brands of Ultra Zooms. Nearly every camera brand makes one. Most are priced under $500.00 

To get "instant shooting" is the purview of DSLRs. You might be able to buy a DSLR (body only) for your budget....but....the long lens that you ask for isn't going to come cheap.

Unless one has an unlimited budget...everything in cameras is a trade off. Usually you trade more of your money for more features. 

The "instant shooting" can be further complicated by whether she means outside or inside. I one time swapped a two battery UZ camera for a 4 battery UZ camera to gain better recycling speeds when using the flash. regards, rich


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For a point and shoot, the Canon's S95 and G12 or G11 are about as instant as you're going to get. The ability to shoot fast is related to autofocus speed, and those cameras mentioned are at the top of the point and shoot heap. The webside dpreview.com has comparisons and reviews.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not a professional either but slow shutter activation was the reason I finally got away from Ultra Zooms. Had two good ones and both were slow at times. Missed a lot of good shots of the grandkids with the special smile or look because the shutter delayed. I would suggest that you switch over to a DSLR even if you have to get a good used one. I think that you could get one with maybe up to a 200mm or maybe a 250 mm and still not break the bank. Nikon just came out with a couple of new models and the prices on the older models are dropping a bit. I think you would be happier in the long run.

Good luck


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I concur with Michael w. I have two excellent UZs and finally went to a DSLR. For quickness of shooting...they cannot be beat. 

If you can find a good used DSLR deal, with a 18-250 zoom or anything similar...you will have the best of all worlds for your stated requirements. Many camera guys want to move up and have good gear for sale..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Michael thats exactly what my wife gripes about. By the time the shot is done it was too late, it took to long and she missed the smile all together of the kids. Ok, so I may spend a little extra, what are you guys suggesting? I am illiterate to all this camera talk. Thanks for the feedback.

Tuna Loco, I check on those reviews for that camera and some were the shutter speed, if thats missing the shot you wanted? But it would be cool to get some underwater shots as I offshore fish alot.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How about this one

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3100-Digital-18-55mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B003ZYF3LO


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Hotrod, I bought a Nikon D 40 this past spring. Considered an entry level camera.I believe is was around $ 400.00, Came with a 18-55 mm lens. I bought a 55-200mm for $ 160.00. It is only 6 megapixel but still prints out very good 8 X 10 photos. Great camera. Every manufactured has a line of entry level cameras. I believe there are several Canon people on this board that can tell you what the lower end Canons are. Pentax has one also. Some have video, some don't. Get the best one you can afford. It will probably give you years of enjoyment. The D 3100 is one of the new Nikons. I have heard some good reports about them. They have only been out for a few weeks so not much of a track record yet. Oprah must think they are pretty good, I heard she gave everyone in her audiance one the other day.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I just read several reviews on the D3100 and 2 main things were you can hear the auto focus in video mode. And no grid lines? Is that the box in the screen to center the shot? Everything else was great.I think I could live with those 2 cons. 

Any other cameras similar to this one?


----------



## Tuna Loco (Jun 17, 2010)

I am taking a serious look at the D3100. I wanted to read the manual to see all it did and how it works. I downloaded the Users Manual here.

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/16910

Amazon has a nice deal on the camera and an additional lens for about $750.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Tuna they had it for 599 with the 18-55mm lens, which should be enough for me. 

Question, is it hard to center with no grid lines? They make it easy


----------

